# Sighted-Small black rabbit



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Sadly I did not manage to grab the rabbit but I saw a rabbit run across the road near The Bird Ith Hand Pub in St Helens Merseyside North west england UK. 
It was quite small, possibly a Netherland Dwarf pure black and very fluffy. It was not a lop and dashed across the road almost getting ran over. It ran off into surrounding grass areas and it appeared very frightened. It looks well looked after, just very scared. I am worried for the rabbits welfare. I do not have the rabbit in my care but I saw it and if if you are anybody else you know has lost a small black bun please feel free to PM me for anymore information I can give you and the rabbit is possibly hiding round there which is near a main road. Hope he is reunited with his family soon


----------

